# What A Mess!!!



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Discovered that my freezer in the mud room quit working and just about everything was all melted.  I was able to save some veggies that were partially frozen. I cooked them up and refroze them in containers. Was able to save all the berries but all the meat in the bottom was gone.  The veggies I COULDN'T save went into the compost pile for the chickens to scratch thru. The berries are in the fridge and I will spend the next day or two making jam and pie filling. I spent all today dealing with all the different items and cleaning it out. I still have to do another good wipe down and a bleaching....WHAT A MESS!!!!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

COSunflower said:


> Discovered that my freezer in the mud room quit working and just about everything was all melted.  I was able to save some veggies that were partially frozen. I cooked them up and refroze them in containers. Was able to save all the berries but all the meat in the bottom was gone.  The veggies I COULDN'T save went into the compost pile for the chickens to scratch thru. The berries are in the fridge and I will spend the next day or two making jam and pie filling. I spent all today dealing with all the different items and cleaning it out. I still have to do another good wipe down and a bleaching....WHAT A MESS!!!!



Oh gosh. I'm so sorry. That's just horrible.... 

At least you were able to save some things..... :shrug:


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Made 13 pints of raspberry/blackberry jam this afternoon and will make more tomorrow...I am SOOO glad that I could save my berries!!!


----------

